# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  cctv καμερα εικονα σε 4 διαμερισματα;

## σεατ

απο περσι εβαλα μια καμερα κατω στην πιλοτη του σπιτιου κai δειχνει την εισοδο της οικοδομης εικονα εχω απο την 40 LCD του σπιτιου μου.ρευμα παιρνω απο εναν μετασχ.μεσα στο σπιτι τα 2 καλωδια και τα αλλα 2 σημα σε 1 καρφακι στην TV .πως θα γινει να συνδεσω την καμερα με την κεντρικη κεραια για να εχουν εικονα κα τα αλλα 3 διαμερισματα; ακουω συνβουλες-λυσεις2012-03-12 23.54.46.jpg2012-03-12 23.55.14.jpg2012-03-12 23.55.25.jpg2012-03-16 14.48.05.jpg2012-03-16 14.48.19.jpg2012-03-17 15.31.39.jpg

----------


## σεατ



----------


## GeorgeH

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη.
Θα χρειαστείς έναν διαμορφωτή VHF ή UHF
στον οποίο θα μπαίνει το σήμα video
και θα βγαίνει διαμορφωμένο σε ένα ελεύθερο κανάλι VHF ή UHF.
Το διαμορφωμένο σήμα απο την έξοδο του, 
θα το συνδέσεις σε μια ελεύθερη είσοδο
του κεντρικού ενισχυτή της πολυκατοικίας.
Ετσι θα φτάσει σε όλα τα διαμερίσματα
και θα βλέπουν την εικόνα
όταν επιλεγουν το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι.
Διαμορφωτή θα βρείς, είτε σε κάποιο κατάστημα
ηλεκτρονικών είτε στο Internet.

----------

Danza (25-03-12), 

σεατ (16-04-12)

----------


## geronimo

Kαλημέρα και απο εμένα.Εχει τέτοιους διαμορφωτές που (εκπέμπουν) στα vhf με επιλογή για τα κανάλια 4-6-8 χαμηλά που δεν έχει σταθμούς τv.Εχει είσοδο rca για video - audio αν η κάμερα εχει και ήχο..Μετα τον συνδέεις στην είσοδο VHF του ενισχυτη της οικοδομής .Εχει χρόνια που το έκανα στην οικοδομή και παίζει μια χαρά,έβαλα και μία δεύτερη κάμερα στους χώρους στάθμευσης.Το κόστος θα έλεγα είναι αρκετά μικρό περίπου 20-30 ευρώ ο διαμορφωτής +καλώδια.

----------

σεατ (16-04-12)

----------


## σεατ

οκ θα το ψαξω .ειχα στην ντουλαπα αυτο κανει δουλεια; μονο το μικρο.61.jpg

----------


## ggr

Απ οτι φαινεται αυτο ειναι μαλλον ενισχυτης ιστου + τροφοδοτικο οποτε δεν κανει για την περιπτωση που θελεις.

----------


## nikknikk4

πχ. 
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=414&page=1

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=414

----------


## σεατ

> Απ οτι φαινεται αυτο ειναι μαλλον ενισχυτης ιστου + τροφοδοτικο οποτε δεν κανει για την περιπτωση που θελεις.



στην σελιδα του μιμικου λεει οτι εινε διαμορφωτης .ξερει κανεις με σιγουρια;   μην μπαινω σε εξοδα.

----------


## nikknikk4

βαλε to λινκ να το δουμε

----------


## σεατ

> βαλε to λινκ να το δουμε



http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=414&page=1
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=414 εσυ το εβαλες ξεχασες;

----------


## nikknikk4

οχι δεν το ξεχασα ...
αλλα εσυ καπου μπερδευτηκες και στο post *#8* ρωτας με παραθεση τον *ggr* Γιωργο για την δικη σου συσκευη που εχες στην ντουλαπα
και γι'αυτο σου ειπα βαλε to λινκ να το δουμε ...
ναι κανει εαν ο κεντρικος ενισχυτης κεραιας εχει την ανάλογη εισοδο οπως εγραψαν στα post #3 και #4

----------


## nikknikk4

> *οχι δεν το ξεχασα ...
> *αλλα εσυ καπου μπερδευτηκες και στο post *#8* ρωτας με παραθεση τον *ggr* Γιωργο για την δικη σου συσκευη που εχες στην ντουλαπα
> και γι'αυτο σου ειπα βαλε to λινκ να το δουμε ...
> ναι κανει εαν ο κεντρικος ενισχυτης κεραιας εχει την ανάλογη εισοδο οπως εγραψαν στα post #3 και #4



βλέπω οτι εσβησες την ερωτηση σου για το εαν *το ξέχασα* στο *post #10* με την Τελευταία επεξεργασία...που εκανες...

και συνεχίζουμε με ακομη μια οικονομική λυση για την μεταφορά σήματος video
πχ.
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=786&page=1

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=786

----------


## coverelectronics

Πολυ καλο το συστημα με τα balun, ειδικά οταν θες να μεταφέρεις περισσότερες απο μια κάμερες (γενικά σήμα video). Απλά επειδή ο φίλος εδώ θέλει να το διοχετεύσει στην κεντρική κεραία, ο διαμορφωτής είναι απαραίτητος!

----------


## nikknikk4

> Πολυ καλο το συστημα με τα balun, ειδικά οταν θες να μεταφέρεις περισσότερες απο μια κάμερες (γενικά σήμα video). Απλά επειδή ο φίλος εδώ θέλει να το διοχετεύσει στην κεντρική κεραία, ο διαμορφωτής είναι απαραίτητος!



και τροφοδοσία σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις

----------


## σεατ

> βλέπω οτι εσβησες την ερωτηση σου για το εαν *το ξέχασα* στο *post #10* με την Τελευταία επεξεργασία...που εκανες...
> 
> και συνεχίζουμε με ακομη μια οικονομική λυση για την μεταφορά σήματος video
> πχ.
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=786&page=1
> 
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=786



εσυ τωρα πιστευεις οτι αυτα τα χρειαζομαι;     εινε το κουτακι που εδειξα διαμορφωτης ξερει κανεις με σιγουρια να μας πει;

----------


## nikknikk4

> εσυ τωρα πιστευεις οτι αυτα τα χρειαζομαι; *εινε το κουτακι* που εδειξα διαμορφωτης ξερει κανεις με σιγουρια να μας πει;



ποιο κουτάκι ενοεις ...? ξαναβάλε το link *ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΑΚΙ* για να ξέρουμε για ποιο *ακριβως* κουτάκι μιλάμε...για να μη λεμε τα ιδια συνεχεια γλιτώνομε χρόνο

----------


## σεατ

61.jpg :Biggrin:

----------


## nikknikk4

εγω για το κουτάκι της *φωτο* δεν μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά , περίμενε ισως κάποιος το εχει και ξέρει

----------


## σεατ

οκ ηταν σε δορυφορικη κεραια συνδεμενο

----------


## geronimo

Δημήτρη το κουτακι εχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι τροφοδοτικό.....δεν σου κάνει γιαυτό που θέλεις,πήγαινε για διαμορφωτή

----------


## turist

Έτσι είναι όπως τα λες Γρηγόρη, αυτό είναι ενισχυτής και τροφοδοτικό για κεραία. Δεν κάνουν για τη δουλειά που τα θέλει ο Δημήτρης, οπότε Δημήτρη πρέπει να αγοράσεις κάτι από αυτά που σου πρότειναν τα παιδιά νωρίτερα.

----------


## diskjohn

καλημέρα , θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μιας και θέσατε το θέμα αυτό για να βάλω 4 η 6 κάμερες περιμετρικά στο σπίτι και στην συνέχεια να συνδεθούν στον ενισχυτή ιστού και να τα βλέπω στην τηλεόρασή και να γίνεται εγγραφή σε dvd με σκληρό δίσκο είναι εφικτό ? ακόμα θα βλέπω ξεχωριστά την κάθε κάμερα πως θα δουλεύει ?και τι υλικά θα χρειαστώ εάν μπορείτε να μου πείτε , να πω ότι έχω κάμποσα μέτρα σε utp καλώδιο εάν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί  κοιτάω να αποφύγω καταγραφικά και γενικά υπολογιστή ώστε να κρατήσουμε το κόστος χαμηλά ,δεν ξέρω εάν γίνονται όλα αυτά εάν μπορείτε βοηθήστε σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilllis

> καλημέρα , θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μιας και θέσατε το θέμα αυτό για να βάλω 4 η 6 κάμερες περιμετρικά στο σπίτι και στην συνέχεια να συνδεθούν στον ενισχυτή ιστού και να τα βλέπω στην τηλεόρασή και να γίνεται εγγραφή σε dvd με σκληρό δίσκο είναι εφικτό ? ακόμα θα βλέπω ξεχωριστά την κάθε κάμερα πως θα δουλεύει ?και τι υλικά θα χρειαστώ εάν μπορείτε να μου πείτε , να πω ότι έχω κάμποσα μέτρα σε utp καλώδιο εάν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί  κοιτάω να αποφύγω καταγραφικά και γενικά υπολογιστή ώστε να κρατήσουμε το κόστος χαμηλά ,δεν ξέρω εάν γίνονται όλα αυτά εάν μπορείτε βοηθήστε σας ευχαριστώ



to ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ που θες να αποφυγεις κανει αυτην την δουλεια .καταγραφει σε σκληρο.αρα δεν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις.
εκει θα οδηγησεις τις καμερες και ψαξε ΑΝ υπαρχει με εξοδο rf(δεν νομιζω,δεν εχω δει) να συνδεθει με την κεραια σου.
Καταγραφικο εχει απο 180€ (σε πολυκατοικια??) τι κοστος ειναι?

----------


## diskjohn

> to ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ που θες να αποφυγεις κανει αυτην την δουλεια .καταγραφει σε σκληρο.αρα δεν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις.
> εκει θα οδηγησεις τις καμερες και ψαξε ΑΝ υπαρχει με εξοδο rf(δεν νομιζω,δεν εχω δει) να συνδεθει με την κεραια σου.
> Καταγραφικο εχει απο 180€ (σε πολυκατοικια??) τι κοστος ειναι?



Βασίλη το σπίτι είναι μεζονέτα ,ποιο καταγραφικό λες με τα 180€

----------


## androuts

Με 113€ http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....at=1005&page=1 και είναι *και δικτυκό!*

----------


## vasilllis

αρκετα φτηνο.δεν εχει rf gia κεραια αυτο.αλλα 30-40 απο οτι ειδα πιο πανω.

----------


## androuts

Σε συνδυασμό με ένα modulator δε βγαίνει πάνω από 140 Ευρώ!

----------


## bchris

> καλημέρα , θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μιας και θέσατε το θέμα αυτό για να βάλω 4 η 6 κάμερες περιμετρικά στο σπίτι και στην συνέχεια να συνδεθούν στον ενισχυτή ιστού και να τα βλέπω στην τηλεόρασή και να γίνεται εγγραφή σε dvd με σκληρό δίσκο είναι εφικτό ? ακόμα θα βλέπω ξεχωριστά την κάθε κάμερα πως θα δουλεύει ?και τι υλικά θα χρειαστώ εάν μπορείτε να μου πείτε , να πω ότι έχω κάμποσα μέτρα σε utp καλώδιο εάν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί  κοιτάω να αποφύγω καταγραφικά και γενικά υπολογιστή ώστε να κρατήσουμε το κόστος χαμηλά ,δεν ξέρω εάν γίνονται όλα αυτά εάν μπορείτε βοηθήστε σας ευχαριστώ



Η παρακλουθηση και η καταγραφη δημοσιων χωρων (εξω απο την περιμετρο του σπιτιου σου),  απαγορευεται απο τον νομο και διωκεται ποινικα.

----------


## σεατ

> Έτσι είναι όπως τα λες Γρηγόρη, αυτό είναι ενισχυτής και τροφοδοτικό για κεραία. Δεν κάνουν για τη δουλειά που τα θέλει ο Δημήτρης, οπότε Δημήτρη πρέπει να αγοράσεις κάτι από αυτά που σου πρότειναν τα παιδιά νωρίτερα.



θα παω να παρω.το καλωδιο εχει μηκος 15μετρα αν κανω ενωση αλλα 15μετρα θαχω απολειες στο σημα;

----------


## vasilllis

αν εννοεις οτι το πεζοδρομιο που ειναι η πορτα του και το παραθυρο του και η γκαραζοπορτα του ειναι εξω τοτε κανεις μεγαλο λαθος.
απαγορευται ρητα να βλεπει σε ξενες ιδιοκτησιες
να κραταει αντιγραφα ανω των 15ημερων.
ενημερωνεις αστυνομια και ολους με ταμπελες οτι ο χωρος βιντεοσκοπειται.

----------


## bchris

Επιτρεπεται να βιντεοσκοπεις τον χωρο σου.
Σαφως και δεν επιτρεπεται να βιντεοσκοπεις ξενη ιδιοκτησια.

Η γκριζα ζωνη ειναι οι δημοσιοι χωροι (πεζοδρομια, πλατειες κλπ).
Κι εκει λοιπον απαγορευεται η βιντεοσκοπηση, δεν πα' να βαλεις και 1000 πινακιδες. Δηλαδη εγω που δεν θελω να με βιντεοσκοπουν, τι θα κανω δεν θα περναω μπροστα απο το σπιτι σου?

Και για να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα.
Στην εταιρεια που δουλευω, ολοι (οσοι προλαβαινουν) παρκαρουν στο πεζοδρομιο απ' εξω απο την εταιρεια. 
Το εν λογω πεζοδρομιο, το βιντεοσκοπουμε, οχι επιτηδες, αλλα βιντεοσκοπουμε την εισοδο της εταιρειας, και η καμερα πιανει το πεζοδρομιο και καμποσο απο τον δρομο.

Μια ημερα λοιπον, ενα φορτηγο οπως εστριβε, εσπασε ενα τζαμι απο ενα αμαξι συναδελφου. Κοιταει λοιπον ο σεκιουριτας και οντως βλεπει το εν λογω φορτηγο στο βιντεο, να στριβει αγαρμπα και να ακουμπαει με την πισω γωνια της καροτσας του το παραθυρο του αμαξιου.

Ο μπατσος που ηρθε, οχι μονο δεν δεχτηκε το βιντεο σαν στοιχειο, αλλα μας αναγκασε να γυρουμε τις καμερες ωστε να μην γρφουν το πεζοδρομιο/δρομο. Κι αυτο θεωρηται χαρη που μας εκανε, γιατι οπως ειπα το αδικημα ειναι ποινικα διωκωμενο.

----------


## vasilllis

οταν βρω χρονο θα σου γραψω και τον νομοεγω εχω καταθεσει καεετα απο απεναντι εταιρια που εβλεπε την πορτα της δικιας μου εταιριας που κλεψανε.

----------


## diskjohn

παιδιά εμένα το σπίτι είναι σε ένα οικόπεδο 2 στρέμματα και θέλω να βιντεοσκοπώ το οικόπεδο και την είσοδο του σπιτιού και του υπογείου και την περίμετρο δεν νομίζω ότι παραβιάζω κανέναν νόμο αφού είμαι στα όρια της οικίας μου η κάνω λάθος ? Εξάλλου το σπίτι από τον δρόμο έχει απόσταση 17 μέτρα

----------


## geo1973

επειδη βλεπω πως μπλεκεστε με τη νομικη υποσταση, να σας αναφερω πως πολλες φορες ασφαλιστικες εταιριες ζητανε το βιντεο απο παρακειμενες καμερες που βλεπουν το δρομο....ακομα και στην τηλεοραση παιζουν βιντεο απο καταγραφικα τα οποια εχουν κατατεθει στην αστυνομια....εχει αλλαξει ο νομος..για λογους ασφαλειας ειναι ελευθερα τα παντα......

----------

vasilllis (22-03-12)

----------


## nikknikk4

> επειδη βλεπω πως μπλεκεστε με τη νομικη υποσταση, να σας αναφερω πως πολλες φορες ασφαλιστικες εταιριες ζητανε το βιντεο απο παρακειμενες καμερες που βλεπουν το δρομο....ακομα και στην τηλεοραση παιζουν βιντεο απο καταγραφικα τα οποια εχουν κατατεθει στην αστυνομια....*εχει αλλαξει ο νομος*..για λογους ασφαλειας *ειναι ελευθερα τα παντα......*



αυτό ειναι ενδιαφέρον

ειναι βέβαιο...? σε ποιό (Φ.Ε.Κ.)ΦΥΛΛΟ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΕΩΣ το γράφει ...?

----------


## vasilllis

αρχη προστασιας προσωπικων δεδομενων.
http://www.dpa.gr/portal/page?_pageid=33,124762&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL

 




η λειτουργία των κλειστών κυκλωμάτων τηλεόρασης ρυθμίζεται από την Οδηγία  1122/2000 της Αρχής που εκδόθηκε βάσει του Ν. 2472/1997. 
http://www.dpa.gr/pls/portal/url/ITE...40A8C07D2447A1

Η Οδηγία θέτει τις προϋποθέσεις για τη νόμιμη επεξεργασία προσωπικών δεδομένων σε κλειστά κυκλώματα τηλεόρασης ως εξής:

o       Η επεξεργασία είναι νόμιμη όταν γίνεται για προστασία προσώπων ή αγαθών ή ρύθμιση της κυκλοφορίας.
o       Κριτήρια της νομιμότητας είναι η αρχές της αναγκαιότητας και της αναλογικότητας.
o        Τα σημεία εγκατάστασης των καμερών και ο τρόπος λήψης πρέπει να  είναι τέτοια ώστε να μην συλλέγονται περισσότερα δεδομένα από όσα είναι  απολύτως απαραίτητα.
o       Σε ανοικτούς χώρους δεν πρέπει να είναι δυνατή η λήψη εικόνων της εισόδου ή του εσωτερικού κατοικιών.
o       Τα δεδομένα που συλλέγονται πρέπει να είναι ακριβή. 
o       Τα δεδομένα δεν πρέπει να διατηρούνται για χρονικό διάστημα ανώτερο των 15 ημερών. 

Ο υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας ενός κλειστού κυκλώματος τηλεόρασης οφείλει:

o       Να γνωστοποιήσει το κλειστό κύκλωμα στην Αρχή (με χρήση ειδικού εντύπου). 
http://www.dpa.gr/portal/page?_pagei..._schema=PORTAL
o       Να ενημερώνει με ευδιάκριτες πινακίδες ότι ο χώρος βιντεοσκοπείται. 
o       Να λάβει όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα για την ασφάλεια της επεξεργασίας.
o        Να ζητήσει την άδεια της Αρχής για ειδικές περιπτώσεις κλειστών  κυκλωμάτων, π.χ. όταν γίνεται καταγραφή ευαίσθητων δεδομένων ή όταν το  διάστημα τήρησης των δεδομένων είναι ανώτερο των 15 ημερών.

Προσέξτε  ότι ο υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας δεν απαλλάσσεται από τις παραπάνω  υποχρεώσεις ακόμα και όταν πραγματοποιείται απλώς λήψη εικόνας από το  κλειστό κύκλωμα, χωρίς αποθήκευση ή άλλη περαιτέρω επεξεργασία!

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Με 113€ http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....at=1005&page=1 και είναι *και δικτυκό!*






113ε το DVR, 3Oε το Modulator και 120ε ο σκληρος δισκος...Φτασαμε σε φαση οι σκληροι δισκοι να ειναι ακριβοτεροι απο τα DVR...
Φανταστητε για τη ποιοτικα DVR μιλαμε...
Αν προσεξατε το εν'λογο καταστημα δεν εχει σκληρους δισκουσ,εστω για τα δικα του DVR...Τυχαιο ???

----------


## vasilllis

> 113ε το DVR, 3Oε το Modulator και 120ε ο σκληρος δισκος...Φτασαμε σε φαση οι σκληροι δισκοι να ειναι ακριβοτεροι απο τα DVR...
> Φανταστητε για τη ποιοτικα DVR μιλαμε...
> Αν προσεξατε το εν'λογο καταστημα δεν εχει σκληρους δισκουσ,εστω για τα δικα του DVR...Τυχαιο ???



ενταξει και ειναι αναγκαιο να βαλεις 1 ΤΒ?? 
Εννοειται βεβαια το dvr αυτο ειναι για τα πανυγηρια,αλλα τηρω και μια επιφυλαξη μεχρι να το δω να παιζει.

ΥΓ τι εννοεις δεν εχει σκληρους αυτο το μαγαζι?

----------


## Nightkeeper

> ενταξει και ειναι αναγκαιο να βαλεις 1 ΤΒ?? 
> Εννοειται βεβαια το dvr αυτο ειναι για τα πανυγηρια,αλλα τηρω και μια επιφυλαξη μεχρι να το δω να παιζει.
> 
> ΥΓ τι εννοεις δεν εχει σκληρους αυτο το μαγαζι?



Δες λιγο http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=1032

Με 1 ΤΒ απλα θα εχεις περισοτερες πιθανοτητες να δεις το 'κατι'.
Αν περιμενης με  Motion Detection  να κανης δουλεια,τοτε να εισαι σιγουρος πως 
θα χασεις πολλα ..........

----------


## σεατ

θα παω να παρω.το καλωδιο εχει μηκος 15μετρα αν κανω ενωση αλλα 15μετρα θαχω απολειες στο σημα;

----------


## coverelectronics

Απ οτι βλέπω το συγκεκριμένο καταγραφικό στην D1 δίνει 25fps συνολικα, αρα 6fps ανα κανάλι...οποτε θα πρεπει να δουλέψεις σε χαμηλότερη ανάλυση...δεν ξέρω πόσο θα σε ικανοποιήσει η ποιότητα της εικόνας!

----------


## geronimo

> θα παω να παρω.το καλωδιο εχει μηκος 15μετρα αν κανω ενωση αλλα 15μετρα θαχω απολειες στο σημα;



Δημήτρη εγώ έχω περίπου στα 25 μέτρα καλώδιο, απο την πυλωτή που είναι η κάμερα μέχρι να ανεβεί 5 ορόφους και να συνδεθεί στο σπιτάκι που είναι  και ο κεντρικός ενισχυτής.Εχει απώλεια σίγουρα, το σήμα όμως που βλέπουμε όλοι στην οικοδομή είναι θα έλεγα ικανοποιητικό.Δέν θυμάμαι το καλώδιο ποιο ήταν μου φαίνεται rg...,πάντος ψιλό καλώδιο.

----------

σεατ (24-03-12)

----------


## σεατ

καλωδιο εχω αυτο που περισεψε απο την αλλη φορα2012-03-18 23.33.56.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

> Δες λιγο http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=1032
> 
> Με 1 ΤΒ απλα θα εχεις περισοτερες πιθανοτητες να δεις το 'κατι'.
> Αν περιμενης με  Motion Detection  να κανης δουλεια,τοτε να εισαι σιγουρος πως 
> θα χασεις πολλα ..........



ποιος μιλησε για motion?
1tb  γραφει 1 μηνα.με 500 γραφει 15 μερες, και 5 να γραφει ειναι σουπερ.
τα λεει και εδω 
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/καταγραφι...dbc7e9a2e93cb8

seat. ελεος πας να φτιαξεις κατι καλο στο σπιτι και ασχολεισαι αν τα 15+15μ καλωδιο που εχεις στην αποθηκη θα εχουν απωλεια και ποση.

----------


## geronimo

Δημήτρη το καλώδιο είναι ο.κ

----------


## σεατ

> Δημήτρη το καλώδιο είναι ο.κ



αν με ρωτας καλο εινε .

----------


## chs

Δημήτρη αποτι κατάλαβα ακόμα ρωτάς και μαθαίνεις και καλά κάνει αλλά πειραματισου λίγο και θα κρίνεις μόνο σου για το αποτέλεσμα
το σωστό είναι ότι τα καλώδια που μεταφέρουν σήματα ο,τι τύπου δεν πρέπει να έχουν ματισεις...... αλλλλλλλλα εδώ υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο αλλά αν έχεις κάνει μια εγκατάσταση cctv με αποστάσεις καλωδίων 50 - 60 - 70 μέτρων και σου ζητήσουν να τις μετακινήσεις 1 ή 10 μέτρα τι κάνεις αλλάζεις όλο το καλώδιο?
εάν πεις στον παλάτι σου ότι εγώ δεν κάνω ματισεις παρα μόνο αλλάζω όλο το καλώδια το πιο πιθανό είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος που θα ματισει το καλώδιο και εσύ να έχεις χάσει τι δουλεία....

οπότε στην περίπτωση σου ματισε το καλώδιο ανεβάσετε στον κεντρικό ενισχυτή επέλεξε ένα σωστό μοντουλειτορ και κανε την δουλειά σου το μοντουλειτορ ξεχωρίζει από τον ενισχυτή ή το τροφοδοτικο στο ότι έχει μια ή δυο εισόδους ήχου μια είσοδο βίντεο και μια έξοδο rf κάποια έχουν και είσοδο rf για loop

----------


## σεατ

ολα καλα σε αυτα που λες.ενα καλο μοντουλειτορ ποσω κανει ; κατι για 40 με ειπε ενας και τον λεω εχει και με 15 και λεει δεν εινε αξιοπιστω; τι να πιστεψω ;

----------


## chs

τα μοντουλειτορ διαφέρουν στην ποιότητα της εικόνας καθώς και στην μονάδα εξόδου για το πόσο ισχυρά είναι....
θα σου έλεγα να κοιτάξεις να πάρεις ένα που να είναι στην μπάντα S για να μην έχεις και παρεμβολές......
τώρα αν αυτό θα είναι μιστραλ ή ικουσι ή φρακαρο είναι μια άλλη ιστορία αν θες τη γνώμη μου την μιστραλ δεν την συμπαθώ..... αλλά είναι αρκετά οικονομικά.....

----------

σεατ (02-04-12)

----------


## σεατ

γεια σε ολους πηρα καλωδιο και μοντουλειτορ ΙΚUSI MAW-200   συνδεσα την τροφοδοσια και το ρευμα στην καμερα αλλα το αποτελεσμα δεν εινε ικανοποιητικο MAW-200-diagram1-0800px.jpg ξερει κανεις πως γινετε η ριθμιση

----------


## ggr

Τι εννοεις δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικο, εχει ειδωλα η εικονα πχ?  Σε ποιο καναλι το εχεις ρυθμισει?μηπως το εχεις στα UHF και παρεμβαλλεται καποιο αλλο καναλι?  ο ενισχυτης κεντρικης εχει αντιστοιχη εισοδο για αλλη μπαντα πχ VHF 1 , για να το ρυθμισεις εκει?

----------


## σεατ

εχθες που το.συνδεσα το βαλα στο   b5    που εινε.για την ευρωπη ειχε χιονια.σημερα δεν πιανει τιποτα εβαλα το καρφακι τις.καμερας στην πρωτη θεση απο το μοντουλειτορ μετα λεει αντενα ιν και τιβι αουτ απο κει εκανα συνδεση με τον ενισχυτη εκει που λεει  vhf lll αλλα τιποτα

----------


## σεατ

στην θεση b5 και στα 180 megaxertz.οδηγιες στα ελληνικα εχει κανεις;

----------


## σεατ

> Τι εννοεις δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικο, εχει ειδωλα η εικονα πχ?  Σε ποιο καναλι το εχεις ρυθμισει?μηπως το εχεις στα UHF και παρεμβαλλεται καποιο αλλο καναλι?  ο ενισχυτης κεντρικης εχει αντιστοιχη εισοδο για αλλη μπαντα πχ VHF 1 , για να το ρυθμισεις εκει?



  Γιωργο αν θες στην αρχη εχω βαλει φωτο δες τις.

----------


## ggr

Για να λες οτι σου κανει χιονια αυτο οφειλεται σε χαμηλη σταθμη σηματος. Ο διαμορφωτης εχει ενα τριμμερακι που ρυθμιζει την σταθμη του σηματος εξοδου, ρυθμισε το οπως επισης και το αντιστοιχο τριμμερ ρυθμισης απολαβης στην εισοδο VHF του ενισχυτη κεντρικης.

----------


## σεατ

μετα απο διαφορα πειραγματα τωρα εμφανιζονται 2 λευκες γραμμες σε μαυρη οθωνη

----------


## ggr

αυτο ειναι το δοκιμαστικο σημα που σημαινει οτι εχεις συντονισει σωστα το καναλι, αυτο που απομενει ειναι να απενεργοποιησεις το δοκιμαστικο σημα και να συνδεσεις την καμερα

----------


## ggr

το δοκιμαστικο σημα απενεργοποιηται απο εδω...Untitled.png

----------


## σεατ

παω να δοκιμασω .τα λεμε 




> το δοκιμαστικο σημα απενεργοποιηται απο εδω...Untitled.png

----------


## σεατ

ggr  εχω εικονα  το εβαλα στο 12 καναλι και στα 221 ΜΗΖ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ εικονα αλλα οχι και τοσο καθαρη με χιονακια .πιστευω πως κατι με τις ρυθμισεις δεν εκανα σωστα;; λες να το ψαξω σε αλλο καναλι;; αν μπορεις βωηθα

----------


## Nightkeeper

Για ψαξε λιγο τον κεντρικο ενισχυτη σου,εχω τον ιδιο εδω και πολλα χρονια,καποια στιγμη λογο χαμηλης τασης (προβλημα με το τροφοδοτικο του) δεν αποδειδε σωστα.
Επεισης αυτο το spliter με τα βισματα TV δεν ειναι και οτι καλητερο...Βαλε κατι με F con,2012 εχουμε...

----------


## σεατ

> Για ψαξε λιγο τον κεντρικο ενισχυτη σου,εχω τον ιδιο εδω και πολλα χρονια,καποια στιγμη λογο χαμηλης τασης (προβλημα με το τροφοδοτικο του) δεν αποδειδε σωστα.
> Επεισης αυτο το spliter με τα βισματα TV δεν ειναι και οτι καλητερο...Βαλε κατι με F con,2012 εχουμε...



στα καναλια δεν εχω ομως κανενα προβλημα τι να ψαξω; περσι μας την εβαλαν ολη την εγκατ.κεραιας .αν αλλαξω spliter θα δω λες διαφορα;

----------


## Nightkeeper

> στα καναλια δεν εχω ομως κανενα προβλημα τι να ψαξω; περσι μας την εβαλαν ολη την εγκατ.κεραιας .αν αλλαξω spliter θα δω λες διαφορα;



Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα κερδισης εστω το κατι με μικρο κοστος,αν δεν εισαι ακομα οκ τοτε η αλλαγη κεντρικου ενισχυτη πιστευω ειναι μονοδρομος..

----------


## σεατ

θα παω να παρω.οταν εκανα δοκιμες ομως ειχα και πιο καλη ποιοτητα εικονας γιαυτο λεω οτι κατι στις ρυθμισεις πρεπει να εινε αλλα δεν ξερω και αγγλικα;

----------


## σεατ

ξερει κανεις αν με το μοντουλειτορ που εβαλα εχω την ιδια (καλη) ποιοτητα εικονας οπως πριν το βαλω; (πριν ειχα το σημα τις καμερας =καρφακι συνδεμενω στην tv κατευθειαν  και ηταν πολυ καλο το σημα) κανεις που να εβαλε  μοντουλειτορ;

----------


## Nightkeeper

> ξερει κανεις αν με το μοντουλειτορ που εβαλα εχω την ιδια (καλη) ποιοτητα εικονας οπως πριν το βαλω; (πριν ειχα το σημα τις καμερας =καρφακι συνδεμενω στην tv κατευθειαν  και ηταν πολυ καλο το σημα) κανεις που να εβαλε  μοντουλειτορ;



Συγνωμη,θες να εχεις εικονα οπως με την αμμεση συνδεση ιδια και μεσω του modulator ?

----------


## σεατ

> Συγνωμη,θες να εχεις εικονα οπως με την αμμεση συνδεση ιδια και μεσω του modulator ?



για ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ μιλαω ΕΥΚΡΙΝΕΙΑ-ΚΑΘΑΡΗ-ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΧΙΟΝΙΑ οπως πριν

----------


## Nightkeeper

> για ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ μιλαω ΕΥΚΡΙΝΕΙΑ-ΚΑΘΑΡΗ-ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΧΙΟΝΙΑ οπως πριν






για ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ μιλαω ΕΥΚΡΙΝΕΙΑ-ΚΑΘΑΡΗ-ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΧΙΟΝΙΑ οπως πριν     	

Αρα θες να εχεις εικονα οπως με την αμμεση συνδεση ιδια και μεσω του modulator λοιπον..

Μαλλον καταλαβα τη θες,επισης καταλαβα γιατι κανενας δεν απαντα παρακατω...

----------


## vasilllis

κανονικα αν δεν εχεις απωλεια σηματος θα εχεις την ιδια εικονα.Απο οτι ειδα αυτο ειναι με δικη του τροφοδοσια(φανταζομαι το εχεις συνδεσει στην ιδια πριζα με τον ενισχυτη) επισης ειδα οτι εχει ρυθμιση +- 2,5mgh εχεις παιξει καθολου απο εκει?
ανεβασε καννενα manual να δουμε.
Κανε το εξης βαλε πανω καννενα βιντεο και συνδεσε το ρυθμισε το σωστα να δεις οτι παιζει σωστα.Αν τωρα βαλεις την καμερα και εχει προβλημα ειναι θεμα καμερας.πως την εχεις συνδεσει?μηπως με 2 balun παιξει καλυτερα?

----------


## picdev

Υπάρχει μία μεγάλη εγκατάσταση cctv με ethernet καλώδια και ballun, το τροφοδοτικό ειναι κοινό για 15 κάμερες.
Στις περισσότερες κάμερες εμφανίζεται είδωλο στην εικόνα αλλά όχι άλλης κάμερας αλλά της ίδιας, σε κάποιες λιγότερο σε κάποιες άλλες πρισσότερο.
Δοκίμασα και με καλύτερες κάμερες , όπως και δοκιμαστικά έβαλα ένα καταγραφικό hikvision με 720p, πάλι τα ίδια,
δοκίμασα να τροφοδοτήσω και με άλλο τροφοδοτικό απομονωμένο  αλλά πάλι είχα το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.
Βέβαια με το hikvision καταγραφικό η εικόνα ειναι πολύ καλύτερη, και το είδωλο είναι ελάχιστο αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για να βελτιωθεί και αυτό το ελάχιστο

----------


## Nightkeeper

Αν μπωρεις κατάργησε προσωρινά οτι γειωσεις εχεις προς το ηλεκτρικό δυκτιο.πολλες φορές μεταφέρουν πολυ θόρυβο....

----------


## picdev

γείωση δεν έχουν τα utp καλώδια, δεν ειναι μεταλλικά , απο την άλλη δοκίμασα να βάλω γείωση στο - του τροφοδοτικού και των καμερών και δεν είδα διαφορά

----------


## Nightkeeper

Οκ. Δοκίμασε και χωρίς γιωσεις,δλδ οτι τροφοδοτικο υπαρχη να ΜΗ γειωνετε σε πρίζα .

----------


## toni31

Τι balun χρησιμοποιούνται (ενεργά, παθητικά, συνδυασμός)?

----------


## picdev

μόνο παθητικά τα balloon και μιλάμε για πολά μέτρα καλώδια και περνάνε τουλάχιστον απο 2 πατσ πανελ.
Λές να φταίει αυτό?
γείωση δεν έχει κανένα τροφοδοτικό, οι κάμερες παίρνουν απο παλμοτροφοδοτικό ράγας , νομίζω ότι δεν έχει γείωση αλλά θα το κοιτάξω.

----------


## nestoras

> μόνο παθητικά τα balloon και μιλάμε για πολά μέτρα καλώδια και περνάνε τουλάχιστον απο 2 πατσ πανελ.
> Λές να φταίει αυτό?
> γείωση δεν έχει κανένα τροφοδοτικό, οι κάμερες παίρνουν απο παλμοτροφοδοτικό ράγας , νομίζω ότι δεν έχει γείωση αλλά θα το κοιτάξω.



Για να δεις αν φταίνε οι γειώσεις σου θα δοκιμάσεις με τεστ μονιτορ τις καμερες (θα βγαλεις το βυσμα απο καταγραφικό και θα το κουμπωσεις στο μονιτορ - το οποίο ότι θα λειτουργεί με τις μπαταρίες του!).

Όταν λες πολλά μέτρα για πες ένα νούμερο... 400, 500, 800... Κάπου σου έχει χαλάσει η συστροφή ή έχει πρόχειρες συνδέσεις και δημιουργείται το είδωλο. Αν ήταν από την απόσταση τότε τα χρώματα θα φαινόταν σαν ταινία του 1960 (χωρίς καθόλου sharpness).

----------


## picdev

αν αντί για μπαταρίες έχω μονιτορ με παλμοτροφοδοτικό που το τροφοδοτικό του δεν έχει γείωση? το ίδιο δεν ειναι ?

----------


## picdev

Τελικά σήμερα το πρωί το ειδωλο δεν υπήρχε, οπότε μπορεί να ειναι απο την αντανάκλαση του ήλιου θα δω και σήμερα.
Η οθόνη είχε γείωση και την μόνωσα , μετά διαπίστωσα στο τροφοδοτικό 400ohm μεταξύ γείωση και -.
Αυτό δεν μπορεί να εξηγηθεί γιατί το τροφοδοτικό δεν έχει γείωση , ούτε γειώνεται στη ράγα, μόλις βάλω εξωτερικό πακάκι η αντίσταση είναι άπειρη.
Επισης δεν μπορώ να επέμβω γιατί το όλο πράμα είναι πολύ χύμα , μπορεί κάποιο μπαλούν να ακουμπάει κάπου κτλ.

Αν εμφανιστεί πάλι σήμερα θα βάλω το άλλο τροφοδοτικό μιας και σήμερα μόνωσα τη γείωση της οθόνης

----------

